
How Microsoft can reinvent itself in the post-Gates era - naish
http://www.macworld.com/article/134184/2008/06/ms_billgates.html
======
augustus
Have a long conversation with Steve Jobs. Steve was in the same situation in
1997.

I still recall the video conference with Bill Gates on the giant screen. All
mac users felt that Jobs had betrayed them by signing a deal with Microsoft
but it turns out Jobs had other plans

and the rest as they say is history.

